# Wanted 10 gallon cage topper topper!



## :Ash: (Feb 25, 2007)

Okay so I know this sounds kind of weird but I figure since alot of you do your own cages you could either tell me where to find one of these oooor maybe someone would make me one. I pay! lol 

Basically what I need is another 10 gallon topper for my girls cage. 










That was it when it was new but they've torn off the door at the top of the second level and I also wanted to give them more space so I thought.. why not get something to hook up to the top of their cage! I need something that'll stay on and not look ugly I'd prefer something that looks like the topper that's already on there, so any suggestions?


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Perhaps you could also look about for a used cage that's of a more suitable size (bigger than 10g)


----------



## Mana (Apr 22, 2007)

A 10 gallon tank really isn't big enough, no matter how many toppers you stack on. They need room to run around, not just room to climb. I agree you should definitely try to find a better cage for your adorable girls ^_^


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

I have to agree...Its better to just make a proper size cage yoruslef...and Im sure I and many others could help you with some ideas if you decide to go that route!


----------



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

I'll forth that. No matter how high you build up, rats (especially more than one) living in a 10 gal. will always be the eqivalent to a human living in a small closet.


----------



## rattikins (Jun 12, 2007)

ALSO, who agrees that a WIRED wheel sucks!!

They need a smooth wheel, not one that would allow for their precious tails to get caught in!!

Look into a wodent wheel!!


----------



## :Ash: (Feb 25, 2007)

Yeah, you're right, I do want to get them something larger but I'm kind of short on cash. Do you think that upgrading them to a 20 gallon with a topper would be big enough for them? Otherwise do you have some suggestions on good but cheap cages? I do want something that will look nice as well cause they're going to be staying in my living room.


----------



## Matt (Jun 14, 2007)

rattikins said:


> ALSO, who agrees that a WIRED wheel sucks!!
> 
> They need a smooth wheel, not one that would allow for their precious tails to get caught in!!
> 
> Look into a wodent wheel!!


I had an old small wire wheel that bear out grew so I bought a Plastic wheel and had to take it back because he wouldnt go on it. I replaced it with a bigger wire wheel and he jumped right on.

(He nevers gets off...even if it was too small.)


----------



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

The mesh wire wheels are a cause of debate in the rat community, but many rat owners use them without any issue. It's the wheels that have just horizontal bars that are the biggest concern, along with the way the bar runs across the sides.

Lilspaz68 can further that discussion.


----------



## Matt (Jun 14, 2007)

This is the Wheel That I have.
(I have a small version that I dont use that I took from my sisters hamster...)
(she got a new one.)


----------



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

Yup, that's the one I was referring to!


----------



## Matt (Jun 14, 2007)

Well its the only type he will run on and I havent had any problems yet.
If I take it away from him he acts depressed. When I give it back He runs around then jumps on it.


----------



## :Ash: (Feb 25, 2007)

Matt said:


> Well its the only type he will run on and I havent had any problems yet.
> If I take it away from him he acts depressed. When I give it back He runs around then jumps on it.


Yeah Wicket's got the same one, she LOVES it if we take it away from her (cause sometimes it's loud as ****) she just sits in it and mopes.


----------



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

No, Matt. That's the kind that is in debate in the rat community, but many people believe it's *fine*. I think you thought I was saying they're bad. I'm saying, as far as wire wheels go, I (and many others) believe they're fine. My mouse has one.


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

I think the thing with wire wheels is, if they are mesh, then they are fine, but if they are bars then the rats tails can get caught in them... as I understand it, anyway. I use a solid plastic wheel, myself.


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

i have always used the mesh ones. with a bit of oiling with vegetable oil they stay pretty quiet. 

but the debate on wheels will probably never end and that was not the purpose of the thread. to get back on topic, just getting a cage or saving up for one instead of putting money into another tank and topper would probably be the better route. i have found a lot of good priced cages in kijiji.ca (that's the canadain one) and i think the american one is kijiji.com. its a free classifieds of people selling things they don't want anymore. sometimes they even give stuff away. you can post an add on there saying you are looking for a resonable priced cage suitable for your rats and you may get a reply or two or you cna just browse there for a few days or so. depending on your area you may find one really quick or you may have to wait a while but either way you're likely to find something more suitable then a tank. 

you may also come across an old hutch or bookcase that you could adapt into a grotto style cage. 

you can also google "classifieds" and see what you come up with. i hear craigslist is popular in the states. 

you just need to take some time and look around. stalk yard sales too. its coming the end of summer and school is starting to be on everyone's minds so there are a lot of yard sales happening right now. you may be able to find something there and perhaps dicker with the price if its more then you can afford. 

good luck in your search.


----------



## Mana (Apr 22, 2007)

Craigslist is usually a good place to look, if you're in a populated area. I know for my area, kijiji is pretty dead.

I have no idea how much tanks and toppers are, but even if a wire cage is more expensive, it's more than worth it, for the well-being of your rats.


----------



## :Ash: (Feb 25, 2007)

Thanks for your advice, I've bookmarked both sites. There's nothing up right now but I'll keep an eye on it.


----------



## rattikins (Jun 12, 2007)

My girl loves her wodent wheel. It's very large, which is appropriate and is enclosed and smooth, so there is no chance of injury 

Here is what they look like - http://www.zooplus.de/bilder/2/300/15039_2.jpg


----------



## g0tink87 (Aug 22, 2007)

how about ebay...ive seen about 10 pages of different cages on there. Pretty well priced also.


----------

